# Do you use your Kindle for knitting help?



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.

So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.

However, I just watched a video of Cat Bordhi's Sweet Tomato Heel Socks. It is only available as an ebook at present. I can see how knitting info on a Kindle might be a good thing. Do you use yours for that?

I have a birthday coming up. I will be 80 years old and I have absolutely no idea how that happened. I had always expected to get old but not quite this fast. DH always buys me lovely jewelry. I don't need/want any more lovely jewelry. He's gonna want to get me something. Do you recommend a Kindle? And a case that stands so I can knit along with Cat Bordhi making Sweet Tomato Heels on my socks?

Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## Aidac (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a Kindle and enjoy it, whether it's reading a book, or for knitting, also you can go on the web and check your emails. :-D


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Would be interested in any experience with the Kindle.


----------



## Luke0015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Ann

I am 70 in June, I don't have a kindle but I do have an IPad, I read a mix of Kindle Ebooks and books from the library and enjoy both. The IPad is great for the enquiring mind in all manner of interests.Happy 80th and enjoy your new toy, you'll have much fun

Cheers gerry


----------



## Luke0015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Ann

I am 70 in June, I don't have a kindle but I do have an IPad, I read a mix of Kindle Ebooks and books from the library and enjoy both. The IPad is great for the enquiring mind in all manner of interests.Happy 80th and enjoy your new toy, you'll have much fun

Cheers gerry


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know much about the Kindle but I have an iPad I use for looking for patterns, to find knitting help videos and pretty much everything I would use a laptop or desktop PC to do. The iPad fits in my project bag for when knitting on the go and I always have it within arms reach when knitting at home. Hope this helps


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Go for an ipad


----------



## My name is Ema (Jul 12, 2013)

Hats off to you and your youthful approach to new things. My DH bought me a Kindle years ago...and I too, could not imagine not turning a page of a real book in my hands. Low and below, I love the Kindle. So many books can be kept in one small spot without taking up space. My Kindle is a 2 nd generation, so it lacks bells and whistles of newer editions. I think you will love it and you'll make less trips to the library. And you can order books from the library for your Kindle! Good luck and Happy Birthday in advance.

Forgot to add that I have an iPad which I cannot live without...and you can use it for all your needs.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

If that is what you want, go for it!
I use my Kindle for reading, as our library is about 10 miles away. No need to return books, can share, etc.
Loads of books free, or 99 cents. I use Book Hub. They send a list of e books in the categories I choose, via e-mail. 
I think it's great.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Why not Ann DeGray. I gave my dad an old computer, so he could learn how to navigate the computer and then he could go out and buy what he wanted. And that is what he did. He was 80 years old and now he just turned 88 and if it wasn't for that computer he would be lost. He spends lot of hours on it as he has no other interest. Growing as kid, we never got to see him, as he worked day in and day because he had his own business. So Why not? Go for it.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

This is just my personal opinion so just take it for what it's worth. I have several. I loved my first one, but it was strictly books, no internet, but it connected to Amazon to be able to get books. After 2 years, I wanted a new one so gave the old to my sister. 

Next I bought a Kindle Fire. I have never been more displeased with anything in my life. The only way it will hook up is with WiFi. I don't have a good WiFi at home so it's practically useless and the battery life of the Fire is not good either. I still have my other Kindle and use it a lot. I had also purchased an older one from a friend and gave it to my cousin. I actually go on Amazon and get free books for all of us.

I recently bought a Pantec tablet for my husband for $30 from AT&T store. It does the same or more than the Kindle Fire, I have a Kindle App on it to read the books and it was cheaper. It also uses WiFi but it's just like my cell phone and will connect the same as the phone. I like it too. I even have put some patterns on my phone as adobe files and refer to them when I'm knitting.

Sorry, it's just that the Fire really does bug me. I tried again recently to use it and before I had read more than a few chapters, it died again. I have called the Kindle people and complained several times.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

I have a Kindle and a Kindle Fire. The Kindle Fire is almost as handy as my I Pad. I would get a Kindle fire is I were you.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

I love reading real books and I love the nook my hubby got me for my birthday last year. I can read my mail on it, down load patterns from Raverly, so no matter where I am I have my patterns with me and as long as there is internet youtube to look up knitting directions I don't understand. Oh and with the new hp wireless printer and the eprint app I can print from it too.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a kindle app on my ipad and love it, I love books of all kinds, these days I chose on the. basis of what is the best deal. Sometimes it's an Ebook, sometimes a regular book.
It's great when going somewhere to have your email, books., patterns all with you on one device.
You seem to be a very young righty! Go,for it and happy birthday!


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rosesla said:


> Go for an ipad


I agree!


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

My mother gave me a Kindle HD for Christmas last year. I love it. Use it to look up things on the web while watching tv at night. If I or my DH want trivia question answered, I just go online and look it up. I also love to log into KP and Ravelry during tv watching.Never know when some awesome yarn might be posted for sale!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to have a Samsung tablet, but when that died on me (quite suddenly and unexpectedly) I got a Kindle.

Most of my knitting patterns are PDFs, so I have an app called RepliGo Reader that I use for my patterns on the Kindle. This app allows me to "mark up" my patterns, so i can create boxes around rows on lace charts to mark my place and text boxes to keep track of my repeats. 

I got an inexpensive case for it, but that keeps it propped up nicely on the arm of my sofa.

Some patterns that I download directly from the Internet to my Kindle do not allow editing in this way. For those, I print them from my computer and re-scan them (my printer is also a scanner). I've noticed that a lot more are like this.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love my kindle and take it everywhere. I look up stuff online, download free books from Amazon, have patterns saved on it, can subscribe to magazines, play games anywhere. I love it and especially love the customer service at Amazon. When my Kindle stopped charging I called them and they replaced it and had all my games and books and patterns downloaded to the new Kindle. All at no cost to me. You'll love it. I recommend the Kindle Fire.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a Samsung Tablet, which I've downloaded the reading app for Kindle and the Nook as well. I love it for my knitting as I no longer have to waste paper to print out a pattern, along with the fact there are so many knitting apps available out there. I have a program on my computer called "Dropbox" that is on my tablet, and smart phone as well. I use it for all the patterns I download, and that way I have access to them on all my devices. I even use my tab for downloading the digital versions of the knitting magazines I subscribe to, and am able to view them on all my "toys" as well. I'm not sure about the Kindle, but I know with my tab the memory is expandable, and am able to "sync" it to my computer and phone as well, so having expandable memory is something to consider as well.

Like you I thought I'd never want to give up a "real" book, but since our library is a 50 mile round trip this really is the best of both worlds for me.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

I have an iPad mini and love it. I use Evernote to store and catalogue my patterns. With Evernote you can create multiple notebooks and catagorize within each notebook.
The kindle and nook aps will permit you to read both kindle and nook books.
For knitting, I have downloaded Knit Companion, JKnit HD, and patternism apps. I use Knit Companion the most at this point.
Just a few tidbits for your consideration. Good luck and enjoy.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an iPad & store knitting patterns on it & my iPhone. It is much easier to take on trips & takes up much less room than a printed pattern. Also, it is not necessary to have a internet connection to use Ebooks. I also like books - but you will love the iPad, Kindle or whatever you go with. Books or electronics, they are each useful.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a Fire and I love it. Have had several. Please tell me about the Sprint app. Is it costly? Any special equipment needed?


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I ve my Kindle. Like you, I did not want it to read a book but since have gotten hooked on reading books both from the library and the free ones from Amazon. 

WeAlso, I've discovered I love to listen to books while knitting. I take care of my grandchildren so their mom can work. On Saturday I like taking them to the park to play and wear off energy. I take mt kindle along and either read or listen to it while I knit.

I have the 2nd generation fire where I can hook into a wifi network, if ones handy - at home, at son's, or anyplace that has a free wifi. I then can check my email, go online and search, read and post to my bullitin boards. I very seldom use my laptop any more as I can do it all on my Kindle.

The only thing I can't seem to manage on my Kindle is working on my Etsy shop.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

O.M.G. Now I am thoroughly confused. Kindle, Kindle Fire (I was looking at Kindle Paperwhite but so far no one has mentioned that one), Fire hd, tablet, IPad, Mixmaster, Hoover (oh, I guess no one mentioned those but I don't use those anymore, either).....I do have a smart phone but haven't figured out much on that. I know it has a camera and I should always have it with me so that if I get into an accident I can prove that it wasn't my fault. Actually, my DH does the driving because he never learned to knit.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Best suggestion is go to someplace like best buy and look at all the options out there. If you have a "younger" friend (I use that term loosely!) or someone that is knowledgeable about such things take them with you so they can point out the advantages or disadvantages of each device without all the hyperbole you'll get from a salesperson.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a Samsung Tablet & Love, Love, Love it! I havent tried any of the others so I can't compare. When I decided to get something like this I spoke to my cousin who is very tech savy and this was his recommendation. I can do everything I do on a pc


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry you are confused. I believe Kindle Paperwhite is only to read books and is good for reading books outside in the glare of the sun. Kidle Fire or Frire HD the difference is HDIs high decinition fot watching movies on it. Since I dont watch movies I choose to go with just the Fire and not HD.

There are a lot of tablets out there and they all have their benefits and drawbacks. Just decide what is best for you. How will you use it? After I decided what I wanted to use a tablets for (internet access, email) I was better able to decide what met my desires closest. And I have to admit I am very happy with my decision.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

I have both. The Kindle Fire I use for my knitting patterns. I can print from it too wirelessly. It does need wi fi for a connection. If you have cable a router from radio shack does the trick.

If I am going to search Raverly or the internet I use the I pad. The Kindle will search but seems to get frozen when I search too many pages.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> O.M.G. Now I am thoroughly confused. Kindle, Kindle Fire (I was looking at Kindle Paperwhite but so far no one has mentioned that one), Fire hd, tablet, IPad, Mixmaster, Hoover (oh, I guess no one mentioned those but I don't use those anymore, either).....I do have a smart phone but haven't figured out much on that. I know it has a camera and I should always have it with me so that if I get into an accident I can prove that it wasn't my fault. Actually, my DH does the driving because he never learned to knit.


Kindle Fire is what you want. I have both and my kindle just allows me to read and store documents in print and it's only in black and white. My Kindle Fire is color and allows me to access the internet. One of the things I love about my Kindle Fire is that you can make the screen bigger. I often do this with charts so that I can see them better. You can also email documents (read patterns)to your kindle fire and then they are available to you all the time whether or not you have internet service. I do this with a lot of patterns from Ravelry or that I purchase online.
And guess what, you can bookmark pages by touching the upper right corner of the screen. It won't fold down the page, but it puts a little blue flag in the corner.
I didn't think I wanted one, but my mother loves hers and gave e one for my birthday last year. I must confess, I love it! I use it for knitting all the time.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have an IPad. I get almost all of my patterns and stitch help online now. I have so many books that I have no more room for them. Besides everything is at your fingertips on the IPad. No more searching through every book.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

You can download the kindle app on your computer and get the book and try it. I have Kindle DX 4th edition and IPad. I love both of them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Kindle Fire is what you want. I have both and my kindle just allows me to read and store documents in print and it's only in black and white. My Kindle Fire is color and allows me to access the internet. One of the things I love about my Kindle Fire is that you can make the screen bigger. I often do this with charts so that I can see them better. You can also email documents (read patterns)to your kindle fire and then they are available to you all the time whether or not you have internet service. I do this with a lot of patterns from Ravelry or that I purchase online.
> And guess what, you can bookmark pages by touching the upper right corner of the screen. It won't fold down the page, but it puts a little blue flag in the corner.
> I didn't think I wanted one, but my mother loves hers and gave e one for my birthday last year. I must confess, I love it! I use it for knitting all the time.


That part about making the screen bigger sounds good. I have macular degeneration in both eyes. Injections (yes, IN the eyes) have kept the disease under control for over 5 years but I don't do graphs very well anymore.

Do you get Kindle Fire only through Amazon? I was kinda thinking about going to Costco and looking at some of these fancy modern day contraptions.....


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> That part about making the screen bigger sounds good. I have macular degeneration in both eyes. Injections (yes, IN the eyes) have kept the disease under control for over 5 years but I don't do graphs very well anymore.
> 
> Do you get Kindle Fire only through Amazon? I was kinda thinking about going to Costco and looking at some of these fancy modern day contraptions.....


If you get an IPad you can put the Kindle App on it. You can make the screen bigger on most of the devices. My IPad is a little bigger than the Kindle so it is easier for me to read things.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I have an older Kindle and use it for reading books. Did you know that Amazon has a Kindle for PC app? I download cookbooks or anything that has pictures or diagrams to the Kindle for PC rather than the handheld.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I might be odd, but I have a Kindle - I like having the availability of several hundred books at my finger tips. And I recently bought myself an iPad

I have to say that my Kindle is an old one without touch screen and is used basically just for reading. My iPad, however, has taken the place of my laptop which sits lonely and alone on the desk.

What I have discovered about knitting patterns is that I much prefer to flip pages, going from colored pattern to the instructions. Having found that out, I do often print out the pattern pictures and go to the instructions on the iPad.

Before getting the IPad I tried my son's Kindle Fire and decided I prefer his fire for reading and the occasional web thing but much prefer the iPad as a web browser. 

Being 72, I'm sure I don't utilize the iPad like I could, but I discover new things via this group and I fully enjoy having it.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I also love holding real books, but I have over 300 books on my Kindle Fire (I should live so long). I prefer reading books horizontally rather than vertically because it splits the page into two columns, which for me at least, is faster reading. 

I bought a Kindle Fire a few years ago. It died last year and I got the Kindle Fire HD -- bigger screen and I particularly love that. I did not pay for the Fire HDX -- too much money, and as far as I can tell, it's more for people doing games. 

Then there's the filled bookcases all over the house. Oh well, can a person really have too many books? Nah.

Edited to add: The e-reader devices have great capability to enlarge the text. 

It's nice to have a pattern on the Kindle, but I prefer to work from paper so I write on it. 

I, too, have been diagnosed with MD and it's scary. So far, no problems or treatments. It's hereditary, so we need to pay attention.

Edited to add: The e-reader devices have great capability to enlarge the text.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I can transfer files from my computer to either of my Kindles (old one & Kindle fire) or from one Kindle to the other.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I have a basic Kindle, that I use for my patterns. It keeps me from wasting ink, and I have the patterns all right there in one place. I can enlarge, highlight and make notes.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> That part about making the screen bigger sounds good. I have macular degeneration in both eyes. Injections (yes, IN the eyes) have kept the disease under control for over 5 years but I don't do graphs very well anymore.
> 
> Do you get Kindle Fire only through Amazon? I was kinda thinking about going to Costco and looking at some of these fancy modern day contraptions.....


I would suggest going to the library where you get your "real" books first and talking to the librarian who is in charge of technology. That person can help you decide which device might be best for you. Local libraries have computers and help people use them. The Kindle Fire and other devises (iPad or Android tablets) are just small computers.

The Kindle you are talking about is the Kindle Fire which connects to the internet to download books. If you don't have any way at your home to connect to the internet, you'll need, as someone else said, to go to a place with Wi-Fi. That could be your library or a friend/neighbor's house. The Kindle Fire comes with a 7" color screen. That measurement is from corner to corner on the screen. It also comes in an 8.9" model for more money. If you can afford it, the larger model would be better. Yes, you can enlarge the print on the screen so you can enjoy reading more.

I think the best thing for you, after talking to the librarian, would be to go to either Best Buy or I think Staples also sells the Fire. They have staff who understand Kindles and could give you a demonstration and answer any questions. Other retailers also sell Kindles but their staff doesn't necessarily know the tablet and how it works. Costco doesn't have anyone to help with anything but selling the device. You want someone you can go back to when you get stuck or need help. I would also suggest that you buy a cover for it. If you're buying it from the store where you got help, they could suggest one that fits the model you are buying. Different Kindles need different covers.

When you buy a Kindle it comes without documentation. The days of an instruction book are long gone. So getting it at a place where someone can help you would be best. All that comes in the box is the Kindle and the cable used for charging. There is a short learning curve, but once you get past that, it's great.

Keep us up to date on what you do, what you bought and your experience with it. We're here for you!

Denise G


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire and bought my husband the larger one as he also has macular degeneration and can enlarge the print to suit him. He uses his to keep track of sports events. Mostly audio ballgames. The Cubs, to be exact. He does his reading from his old Kindle and does not use the new one for that. He can read from the old one longer than the new one. The newer one needs to be recharged every night. I just want to add that he will be 100 years old on May 1st. 

Good luck, you can do it too.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire HD and use it for patterns, reading, and watching movies. (The audio is great, better than my big laptop). 

If I were to get another one, I'd go for the bigger 8.9". Being bigger, it's easier to surf the web.

I LOVE the ability to make the typeface bigger or smaller and to be able to enlarge a certain part of a page. It makes reading a pattern a breeze.

You DO need wifi. I have Comcast broadband and have never had a problem.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

I like to to put patterns on my Kindle Fire as well as read books on it. My question is when I am knitting/crocheting the backlight goes down and I have to keep tapping the screen to keep it on. Is there a way to make it stay lit? Lighted?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

If there is I would like to know how to do it. I have the same problem. Maybe I should use the May day button to ask about it?


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a Kindle...but I'm only 60! I use if for everything.


----------



## papyrina (Jan 26, 2014)

Instead of buying one,you could down load kindle for computer and see if you like it,if you do then buy one.
I love my kindle but the screen would be too small for me to enjoy a pattern,although i read like crazy on it and so much easier to hold in bed than a book,once you get used to it.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Never thought I'd give up "real" books but since getting my Kindle 3 years ago, that's exactly what I did. I only use it for books, either the freebie ones, or from the library (on line). I downloaded a patter or two but never used it for knitting. Thinking about upgrading it to a Fire but never really saw the need. So far this one's working just fine for me. Having been a "computer person" in the working world, I know I should want an I-Pad, but my laptop does just fine. Maybe one of these days.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

My mum is 85 and uses her iPad with a kindle app linked to her kindle account. She keeps in touch with us all by email, Skype , sending photos etc. she takes it everywhere with her. She travels and reads a lot so it's much easier to take all her books with her (on the iPad). You are obviously an IT user, go for it !!


----------



## jimandpat1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a kindle fire and love it. I can have it beside me on the couch when I am knitting and get my emails and look up patterns. I wouldn't do without it. I can go to the web or do anything with it. Read books. It fits in my purse if I want to take it someplace.


----------



## mawre (Sep 23, 2011)

If you find an ebook on the internet, you don't have to have a Kindle. You can just download it to your computer. You can open it up and you can print from there. I download lots of free ebooks. I also have Kindle on my I-Pad and downloaded Kindle to my laptop. I go to Amazon and download free books and love doing that.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a kindle fire - an older version. Although I read with it a lot, it's usually indoors because the screen is so reflective that it becomes a mirror outdoors. I've added a filter/screen so will check that outdoors soon.

It does have some limited uses such as being able to connect to the internet and check email, etc., but have found that my settings need changing as it automatically turns itself off if the page isn't turned within a couple of minutes or you do something on the screen so it knows you're still using it. For this reason I haven't downloaded any knitting apps because I would have to be constantly touching the screen to keep it on. Who needs that when you're already counting stitches, rows, etc.

The new Kindle Fire HD (or whatever it's called) appears to be more like an Ipad. I would go into a store that carries the Kindle and talk to a salesperson to see if it does what you want it to do. If not, I would definitely go for the Ipad.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy almost birthday. I need to learn to make better use of my technology items. I need to read through these pages to see how others use them for knitting help.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't you have to have an apple computer to update the Ipad? If Ann doesn't have an Apple computer she won't be able to update her App's...etc... on an Ipad.
Just a question.....


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I like to hold a book and read too. I have a kindle,it's ok.I like to read James Patterson,and staurt woods.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

love my Ipad use it all the time for patterns. got evernote and use penultimate.
have a nook as well but don't use it much. love my ipad!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I have a Samsung Tablet, which I've downloaded the reading app for Kindle and the Nook as well. I love it for my knitting as I no longer have to waste paper to print out a pattern, along with the fact there are so many knitting apps available out there. I have a program on my computer called "Dropbox" that is on my tablet, and smart phone as well. I use it for all the patterns I download, and that way I have access to them on all my devices. I even use my tab for downloading the digital versions of the knitting magazines I subscribe to, and am able to view them on all my "toys" as well. I'm not sure about the Kindle, but I know with my tab the memory is expandable, and am able to "sync" it to my computer and phone as well, so having expandable memory is something to consider as well.
> 
> Like you I thought I'd never want to give up a "real" book, but since our library is a 50 mile round trip this really is the best of both worlds for me.


What kind of Samsung do you have??


----------



## Jtdcg (Mar 4, 2014)

I think you would enjoy an iPad for this use.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i use Kindle for PC
it was a free download & i have oodles of things on it


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a Kindle which I use for reading only. I also have a Kindke fire & use this for the web, photos etc, which is great but the battery life can be an issue. I do use it for knitting stuff but need to have a printed copy of any patterns or instructions, & after several attempts I finally have an ap that lets me print.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


I'm with you! I do own a kindle fire and LOVE it! I still own "real books". But I do enjoy reading on my kindle every night. I download patterns on my kindle. I have a couple of knitting apps and books on my kindle. I bought a kindle for my daughter and she loves it! I have had my kindle fire for three years.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Just want you to know I have a Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 and love how it works for everything. I can get a recipe that I want to try, and with my kindle stand, or a cookbook stand, I can put it on the counter and follow the recipe while I am making it. For my patterns it is great, light weight, and portable. Also I use the Mayday feature on the Kindle if I need any help. There is a real person that can walk you through any problem's you might have. I like being able to count on the help....MY AGE 79

PS being hearing impaired, I can also listen to my book being read to me. I also download audio books from my library.

Norma



Ann DeGray said:


> O.M.G. Now I am thoroughly confused. Kindle, Kindle Fire (I was looking at Kindle Paperwhite but so far no one has mentioned that one), Fire hd, tablet, IPad, Mixmaster, Hoover (oh, I guess no one mentioned those but I don't use those anymore, either).....I do have a smart phone but haven't figured out much on that. I know it has a camera and I should always have it with me so that if I get into an accident I can prove that it wasn't my fault. Actually, my DH does the driving because he never learned to knit.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> Don't you have to have an apple computer to update the Ipad? If Ann doesn't have an Apple computer she won't be able to update her App's...etc... on an Ipad.
> Just a question.....


No it's independent and works via the router .


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

i have an iPad and just starting using knit companion on it. I am almost through with my first project and like that I don't have a bunch of paper notes around. You can use any computer with it. Just a preference, I think they are a little more powerful than the Kindles for web browsing, but think both would work fine.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Melodypop said:


> Just want you to know I have a Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 and love how it works for everything. I can get a recipe that I want to try, and with my kindle stand, or a cookbook stand, I can put it on the counter and follow the recipe while I am making it. For my patterns it is great, light weight, and portable. Also I use the Mayday feature on the Kindle if I need any help. There is a real person that can walk you through any problem's you might have. I like being able to count on the help....MY AGE 79
> 
> Norma


The paper white is strictly for reading. If I may suggest call kindle assistance directly. They are wonderful. Tell them what you would like to do with a kindle and they can " match you up" with the kindle that best works for what you want. 
Also this link might be of help????

http://best-kindle-comparison-review.toptenreviews.com/mobile/


----------



## newbie2knit (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a kindle for reading. And a kindle fire. Love the kindle fire its a mini computer has all my patterns emails etc


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

newbie2knit said:


> I have a kindle for reading. And a kindle fire. Love the kindle fire its a mini computer has all my patterns emails etc


Agreed! Between my iPhone laptop and kindle I am all " synced up"!


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

On my Kindle right now. When I find something I just have to touch I print.


----------



## Jutzee (Sep 3, 2013)

I have both a Kindle and iPad. I also loved holding a real book but found my hands couldn't hold the weight of books without hurting so went the Kindle for bedtime reading. Any books I borrow from the library come through on both iPad and Kindle. If I could only have one, it would he the iPad, mainly because the size of the screen is so much larger than the Kindle. Especially if I want to follow a pattern etc. on it. Go to Amazon.com and search for iPad or Kindle and for holders/covers etc. and read the reviews from people.


----------



## Eos632 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have an ipad. It can have Kindle books and others that aren't available on the Kindle. Even better it plays videos from youtube and other sites. There are lots of knitting tutorials to view. The ipad mini would be good if you like the size of the Kindle. Go to a store and try one out. Enjoy the possibilities.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, iPad, definitely. Does everything the Kindle does, and much more.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Eos632 said:


> I have an ipad. It can have Kindle books and others that aren't available on the Kindle. Even better it plays videos from youtube and other sites. There are lots of knitting tutorials to view. The ipad mini would be good if you like the size of the Kindle. Go to a store and try one out. Enjoy the possibilities.


I can okay videos and have UTube on my kindle fire. You do have to download an app. Also I can view movies by downloading netflix.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


never to old to start ,you can borrow book from the library on the their web site I have a iPad and just love it and you can get ebook from kindle and the others as well.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jeanbess said:


> never to old to start ,you can borrow book from the library on the their web site I have a iPad and just love it and you can get ebook from kindle and the others as well.


The kindle fire allows for library set up as well. Oh wait you have to check with your local library. Some do nook or kindle and some do both!


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a smartphone with a 4G plan from Straight Talk. I can talk, text, email and web surf as much as I like. Lots of storage, both local, and backed up to our home server and "the cloud", so I can download and store patterns and take lovely 8mp pix of my finished works, including selfies. And all that fits in my pocket. If you can handle a small screen, that, imho, the way to go.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I use my Kindle for books and videos. It is convenient for when sitting on the couch knitting. BUT...I, too, love real books, so I also get loads of them at the library every week.
It is good to have BOTH options available! I say go for it!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> I have a smartphone with a 4G plan from Straight Talk. I can talk, text, email and web surf as much as I like. Lots of storage, both local, and backed up to our home server and "the cloud", so I can download and store patterns and take lovely 8mp pix of my finished works, including selfies. And all that fits in my pocket. If you can handle a small screen, that, imho, the way to go.


I love my iphone5. Great camera and love the cloud capabilities! I have my iPhone laptop and kindle fire all synced.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

kristym said:


> I use my Kindle for books and videos. It is convenient for when sitting on the couch knitting. BUT...I, too, love real books, so I also get loads of them at the library every week.
> It is good to have BOTH options available! I say go for it!


I agree 100%


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love my first kindle. It is the only kindle that provides great reading while in your car or outside sunning. My 2nd kindle, the first kindle fire does require a mifo or hotspot, or a pc to connect to to use. My 3rd kindle fire works beautifully and uses an att 4G Lite service. It is wonderful for viewing knitting videos and for accessing my knitting patterns. I also use it for reading most of my books. I still use kindle one for car reading. Bible study is great too as you can cross reference easily. I think it enhances your reading experience. So nice to enlarge your print and you can browse through books from your easy chair! ,I would be lost without mine. I hope this helps. Sincerely, ANN. Mine is the Kindle Fire HDX. 8.9


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Ema. Love my iPad. Purchased Knit Companion for it and can't imagine being without that app for all my patterns. No more searching through books for that special pattern that you misplaced.

People say they want a book so they can turn the pages but then when they try the Kindle they feel differently. Great for travel and so comfortable when reading in bed!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Ann745 said:


> Love my first kindle. It is the only kindle that provides great reading while in your car or outside sunning. My 2nd kindle, the first kindle fire does require a mifo or hotspot, or a pc to connect to to use. My 3rd kindle fire works beautifully and uses an att 4G Lite service. It is wonderful for viewing knitting videos and for accessing my knitting patterns. I also use it for reading most of my books. I still use kindle one for car reading. Bible study is great too as you can cross reference easily. I think it enhances your reading experience. So nice to enlarge your print and you can browse through books from your easy chair! ,I would be lost without mine. I hope this helps. Sincerely, ANN


A funny thing- I was reluctant to get a kindl. But so glad my husband bought it for me for Christmas three years ago!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

I have both a Kindle and a Nook - I much prefer the Nook. I have a cookbook program and a knitting app on my Nook and use it all the time. The knitting app downloads patterns directly from the internet - including Ravelry. I love my Nook!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have patterns on my tablet (Samsung 2) and it's convenient to have to carry along when I'm out. I also have my stash catalog (but not as complete or with pictures).


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I bought a Kindle for my mother when she was 84; the large print books she needed were too heavy for her to hold. The size of the print is adjustable, so it worked very well for her. She is now 87 and does not really read much anymore and can't remember how to work the Kindle but she loved it when she could. I have a Kindle touch and an IPad mini- the Kindle is much kinder on my eyes but The IPad can do so much more. Good luck!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Our library has Kindles you can check out after putting down a small deposit and the ladies there show you how to use it so you might want to check out one first and yes I think it would be great to have one. I have an I-Pad that I resisted for several years and finally bought a used one and now would not trade it for anything.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a prestige internet tablet 7L I bought through Walmart over the internet for $70. It does just about anything a computer does. It also has a mini sd card slot for extra memory so I have all my patterns on them. one for baby, one for toys, one for afghans etc. etc. I should never run out of memory and they all fit in a little carry case. they go were I go all the time. best investment I have made in a long time.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

love my kindle and my GS watches netflixs on it all the time.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I just LOVE my iPad! Being able to look things up no matter where I am, has really opened up my knitting experiences! I have a Wi-Fi account with Verizon for $20 a month and have never used up my account. Of course our house has Wi-Fi so I only use my Verizon account when I am out and about. I love that I can snap a picture and be able to send it right away. Most patterns I like are on Ravelry, so I don't store any on my iPad except the one I might be working on. I had some books on it and a lot of patterns and got a "storage limit" message, so made sure I had the patterns in my library on Ravelry and deleted them from the iPad. My iPad has 16 GB memory. You can get them with more, but mine was a gift. They come with and without Wi-Fi capability. I love it because I can check my home and work e-mail on it from anywhere. I also have access to all my Contacts on it, which is nice--no need to carry a little address book around. I read books on mine that I download from the library, but like you, prefer to hold a book in my hands and feel the paper. It is great to use when you are working on a project and need to watch a tutorial online and follow along. I just love the iPad as it has made things so much easier for me.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Rosesla said:


> Go for an ipad


I agree. I use it for patterns, recipes, iBooks - the best! All my Kindle books are on there as well.


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought an ipad mini last November and have not given my original Kindle to an 8-year old just for reading. My husband got my Kindle Fire on which you can receive emails, etc. But I wouldn't trade my ipad for anything. Definitely the best bet for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I too have an iPad. I learn so much from you tube! I also have books on knitting, crochet and tatting. So nice to sit in your comfy knitting chair and learn and knit all at once!!!!
Go for the iPad, price is not an issue, but the Kindle Fire will do the same thing!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

A Kindle Fire is my 2nd Kindle, & it's useful for watching videos on YouTube about knitting. I also pin lots of knitting pictures/ideas on my Pinterest board. I've downloaded patterns on it, using that to follow the directions. I have taken my 1st one on my cross-country motorcycle trips ever since my daughters gave it to me for Mother's Day in 2010. I still love books-I'm reading the Harry Potter books again-and they are so heavy! All 7 could be stored on my Kindle which weighs so little. Holding these heavy books aggravates my carpel tunnel, which I have in both wrists. I have many books stored on my Kindle & have found lots of free ones to enjoy. I don't see a downside to it.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Love the Kindle and use it a lot!! I do a lot of reading and can even loan books from the library without leaving the house. I also download from many ebook sites for very little cost or no cost. 

Most of all I love having the internet on there. I find that when I am knitting or now crocheting, I can go to utube or other favorite sites and view a video tutorial and learn what I need with the project right in my lap. I have been able to work my way through so many problems. 

Also looking forward to traveling with it once I retire next month and having my emails so readily available wherever I am. 

If you think you would like one and it makes you happy, you should go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have the Kindle app on my Samsung 10.1" and on my 7" Google Nexus. The Nexus fits in my everyday purses, where I go, it goes with me. I just returned from a 2 week cruise. I had 5 books in my Nexus, read three of them. I can't imagine carrying 5 real books in my suitcase, takes up too much space and makes it very heavy. I also use it with knitting apps. I did have a Fire, it isn't an android operating system therefore did not work well with my Samsung products.
Happy (early) Birthday!


----------



## CindyBird (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi i am Cindy and i have two Knidle, i am 62 and had one of the first knidle black and white. My PC got hacked and when it was beening repaired,i got the fire HD IT IS MUCH Bigger easy to see in colour. I was going to give the old one to my sister-law.But found that my 88 year old Mother wanted it. And shes had 3 bad strokes but God bless her. She uses it ever day.I
Think its her life line she can read at her own pace.
I use my Fire for email ,knitting,shopping,reading,find out how from YouTube. I am always on it.Hopes this help you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Marylou12 said:


> Don't you have to have an apple computer to update the Ipad? If Ann doesn't have an Apple computer she won't be able to update her App's...etc... on an Ipad.
> Just a question.....


In case no one has answered you, you do not need an Apple computer to update the apps on an I-Pad. There is an icon for updates on the home screen on the I-pad. I know this because I have an I pad and no other computer of any kind, and I can do it easily. I am very low-tech, so if I can manage an I pad and a Kindle e-reader anyone can. I love both. I still buy craft books in tree form as I like that format better.


----------



## psychnptx (Mar 4, 2014)

There are many wonderful knitting resources on the iPad, and a few for the Kindle. I use the Knitting Companion to read charts and work on more complicated projects. KNittinghelp.com for free instructional videos, knitpurlhunter.com for many more videos and even Craftsy for online classes.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I want a book to hold in my hands and flip real pages for my knitting projects. Don't miss-understand..I love my Kindle for novels and other books, but not for knitting or cooking. I wanna hold those in my hands and flip the pages. Just me, of course, just me!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was so much like you, I didn't want a Kindle, but my husband.......maybe, knowing me better than I know myself bought me one for my birthday 2 years ago and I absolutely love it. I didn't think I would like reading on one, but just the opposite. When we travel, I only have to grab my Kindle and I can read (sometimes long after DH has gone to sleep with the lights because you don't need any other lights on to read on it). Also can check e-mail, play games, look up a knitting term, etc. My Mother asked me in January "do you think I am silly buying 5 new tops at my age (86) and I said you are never to old to enjoy life!! I hope you get one and enjoy it.


----------



## Sheryl's (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a kindle fire and a I pad. I love them both. Happy early birthday!


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am 72 and have an iPad that I use all the time weather for knitting or getting ebooks from all sort. I love it so much didn't think I would being of the old school but now I wouldn't give it up.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a kindle and LOVE IT, I use it for everything


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i have kindle for pc on my laptop - maybe you should look at this...


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I too would go with the ipad, you will be able to do much more with it believe me

Sheila


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a Kindle Paperwhite I use for reading. I use my iPad to Google videos for knitting help and to store patterns in iBooks.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

joyce1946 said:


> I agree!


I agree also.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a kindle, Paper White. I really enjoy it. I also have an iPad with the Kindle app on it. I think if I was going to buy one I would buy the iPad mini. It is the smaller iPad and you can use it for everything.....


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Fiddlestix said:


> Why not Ann DeGray. I gave my dad an old computer, so he could learn how to navigate the computer and then he could go out and buy what he wanted. And that is what he did. He was 80 years old and now he just turned 88 and if it wasn't for that computer he would be lost. He spends lot of hours on it as he has no other interest. Growing as kid, we never got to see him, as he worked day in and day because he had his own business. So Why not? Go for it.


Love your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a tablet, haven't had it long so don't whether it would help with knitting. I don't have a 'Little Person' around to show me how to use it, so it is taking time to learn, but I am getting there.

I did do research before I bought it between Kindle an iPad and a Tablet. Tablets came out the best by far. Far more versatile than either of the other two, easier to connect to desk top etc with a USB cable (doesn't need an expensive adapter, which the iPad needs).


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

I have the Kindle and love it, use it for everything, reading, knitting/Crochet patterns, games, web, email, weather, Netflix, HuLu Plus.....you name it I use the Kindle for it.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

My husband bought my first one too! I was the same way. Now I find time to read because it is so handy! He laughs at me now cause he didn't have to tell me I could get another. I was thrilled ordering#3 and would be totally lost without it!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally I prefer to get my reference books in book form.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a Kindle Fire 4G LET and I LOVE IT!
I sold my computer because IT DOES everything and it goes everywhere.
It cost me more for Tele and internet to run my computer than my Kindle does. Just $30, and it is much faster than my dial up was.
I never paid a cent for my books get them free, some are better than the ones you pay for!
I bookmark things I want to save or read later.
I have close to 100 patterns on my Kindle and 400 books it has so much space and still runs fast. I love for my knitting. Bought my cover most have a way to stand them now so they are hands free. The thing I like most is you can make the words as big as you want, so is easier to read :thumbup:


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Love my Kindle, use it for everything.


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

I love my Kindle, because if you need help if you buy the right kindle there is a button you can push and talk to someone right way to help you with any problem you have, or how to downlodand anythin. They also if yo u are having problems doing things they can put the stuff in your kindle for you


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I wanted to add: the reason I bought the Ipad and not the Kindle fire is because my daughter has an Apple phone. Apple products can "talk" to each other for free. We text all day without costing her anything. My sister and daughter in law also have iPods and iPads, so we chat for free. No wifi is needed to use the Kindle app, so I can read anyplace I want .


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a Kindle which I love. Just to be able to get a new book to read in an instant is wonderful!!! I visit my kids a lot and instead of lugging books, I just load up my Kindle and pack it in my suitcase! I also have a Smart Phone that I cannot do without either. I would either get the new paper white Kindle or an IPad as others have suggested.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


I have both an older version of the Kindle... and the larger version of the Nook Color. Perhaps it is because of the size... But I much prefer the Nook for my knitting patterns. There is an app available for the Nook called Knitting Database, available from the Google App Store. Great app and I have at least 104 patterns on it so far.
Jane


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Kindle Fire HDX uses the Silk browser. It automatically puts my knitting, etc. downloads in the download file. Super easy. Ravelry and more apps are easy to use on it too. I also have the $30 plan. I use it for recipes also. For the money I think it is the better choices. If you already use Apple, buy it.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

pengwensgranny said:


> I have a tablet, haven't had it long so don't whether it would help with knitting. I don't have a 'Little Person' around to show me how to use it, so it is taking time to learn, but I am getting there.
> 
> I did do research before I bought it between Kindle an iPad and a Tablet. Tablets came out the best by far. Far more versatile than either of the other two, easier to connect to desk top etc with a USB cable (doesn't need an expensive adapter, which the iPad needs).


My iPad plugs in with the cord that came with it- no extra expensive thing!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I don't know much about the Kindle but I have an iPad I use for looking for patterns, to find knitting help videos and pretty much everything I would use a laptop or desktop PC to do. The iPad fits in my project bag for when knitting on the go and I always have it within arms reach when knitting at home. Hope this helps


I found having knitting videos right at hand with my I touch was such a big help. Instead of seeking help from another knitter, I could watch the making of a particular stitch over and over until it clicked.


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

I have a IPad I use for reading books and, recently, a Craftsy knitting class. It's great for both.

BUT, I had a bad experience with an e-book version of Toe-Up, 2 At a Time Socks. Things went well for a while and then the directions said "go to page 57". Not possible! Finally, I was able to back into the topic by going to the index, searching for the topic and then clicking on it. I eventually bought the hard cover edition just to overcome the frustration.

So I'm very leery of buying "how-to" e-books - just my experience.

EDIT: I have the Bordhi e-book also and have not used it, but I imagine there will be no problems since it is written specifically for the electronic format. The problem is probably due to "translating" hard-copy to electronic.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have an ipad and dearly love it. I had a reader before the ipad but all you could do on this reader( it was one of the first) was read books. I can do so much on my ipad, read books, store patterns, use knitting apps, watch netflick, use the internet, look up patterns on youtube to name a few. I agree with you about jewelry, as you get older usually you have all the jewelry you need. Happy Birthday and hope you get a product you will enjoy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Rosesla said:


> Go for an ipad


An android Tablet is more user friendly, and can "talk" to other operating systems. I have an iPad, but will be changing to android


----------



## smokey22 (Mar 4, 2014)

My husband bought me a Kindle Fire HDX for Christmas. I already had a Kindle Paperwhite (which he now uses). I really love both of them. The HDX has the Wi-Fi, so I have to be near a Wi-Fi connection before I can log on to anything. I really like the Fire. I can read my books, log in to my e-mail, can surf the web, and, of course, play games. lol


----------



## busyb (Feb 19, 2014)

i love real books too but with a tablet style divice i can read in bed without keeping hubby up with it. i use my smart phone reading ebooks. it has android operating system and there Is great apps for knitting. i bought my son a tablet for Christmas (not kindle or ipad) it has android too and does everything i could want and far less expense.


----------



## Digilou37 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm 76 and I don't use a kindle although I have one; but I have an I-pad and hundreds of patterns on it along with instructions of various things, charts, diagrams, knitting and crochet magazines, knitting programs and I love it. Works we'll in a stand-up case that allows me to follow instructions without holding the I-pad. I can also air play it to my TV if I want to. Can't think of anything better as of today's technology. Best wishes.


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

My husband has a kindle , yes it would be good for you, but I love my ipad more. It's screen is larger.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE my Kindle. I never go anywhere without it. If I am stuck waiting somewhere or have a little time, I have all the books I own right there in my purse. Talk about saving storage space!
I have many many craft books downloaded that I can refer to at any time. They have come in very handy when buying yarn or just for reference. 
I wouldn't trade my Kindle for anything.
BTW, I am 52 and I was only 20 about a week and a half ago.
My mom always said that the older you get, the faster time goes by.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I, too, recommend the iPad. I use it the same as a Kindle and more!!! I love my JPKnits where I download my pdf's so I can use them when I knit and don't want to take my paper copy, or book/magazine with me. 

iPad has many more features to use. But......Kindle fire is about the same. 

Either way good luck!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I haven't read through all of the replies, but I thought I'd put my two cents in, anyway.

I was a librarian, and for years I thought I wouldn't like an electronic reader. I was wrong. The first time I tried a Kindle, I realized that my enjoyment of the book wasn't diminished because I wasn't reading it on paper. 

Now I read books almost exclusively on Kindle. My eyes are more comfortable with a larger font and I can set the size of the font on an electronic reader. I read in bed and I find an ereader is easier to hold than some books.

You can't really browse through a book on a Kindle, so I find that I still like trivia and books with lots of pictures in book form.

I find the Kindle harder to use for things other than reading books, so if I were to do it over again, I would put the Kindle app on a tablet or a mini-iPad because they are closer to the Kindle in size and weight so I could still read in bed and get all of the other benefits of a computer more easily than on a Kindle.

Whatever you do, enjoy, enjoy! As one of my friends says, "Twinkle your wrinkles!"


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello there,

I have a lg Kindle and do not like it. it is one of the first but I find Kindles not very user friendly. How to get in touch with support from Kindle is like this big secret. A friend finally told me their #. The download manual is 268 pages! Yes I know about the Kindle Fire etc.

Personally I would suggest the Ipad Air. I have checked it out and that will be my next lg purchase.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a Kindle on my list. I just want the paper white which is like reading a book. My daughter has one. We can share an account, take books out of the library or share ebooks.
They are working on more knitting books being available in digital form. We all need to request more. Knitting magazines are also available.
I have an IPad and for you this might be the better option. With it I go to YouTube to see videos on how to do many things. You can get magazines. It's what I use for this forum and email.
I hope you try something new. I'm 64 and find electronics trying at times but that there is a lot of help out there.
Enjoy


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Munchn said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have a lg Kindle and do not like it. it is one of the first but I find Kindles not very user friendly. How to get in touch with support from Kindle is like this big secret. A friend finally told me their #. The download manual is 268 pages! Yes I know about the Kindle Fire etc.
> 
> Personally I would suggest the Ipad Air. I have checked it out and that will be my next lg purchase.


I have never ever had any trouble getting help thru Kindle Support. I echat with them and they are with me immediately and stay until I have a resolution to my problem. Kudos to Amazon!


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought a Kindle PaperWhite and use it almost exclusively for reading and downloading ebooks. The PaperWhite works great in bright sunlight as well as in the dark and is small enough to tuck into my purse...no more dog-eared ruined paperbacks!. However, it is not a color reader so if you want that you would probably prefer a tablet (android, Windows, or Ipad). I do use my android 10" tablet to view YouTube and other instructional videos, movies, tv shows, receive and send email, save and print patterns and also, because I have a detachable keyboard, create documents. By the way, I'm 65, serve as the IT person at my workplace, and am mostly self taught. You're never too old!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

You have to have a provider plan with kindles and I-pads. You shouldn't need to connect either to your computer unless there is music or downloads on them that you want for your tablet. Also the 8.9 kindle is as large as other tablets, if not larger. You should visit a provider store to look at different ones.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

when I have a problem I go to Utube


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I wanted to add: the reason I bought the Ipad and not the Kindle fire is because my daughter has an Apple phone. Apple products can "talk" to each other for free. We text all day without costing her anything. My sister and daughter in law also have iPods and iPads, so we chat for free. No wifi is needed to use the Kindle app, so I can read anyplace I want .


If you both play words with friends, you can text through it for free too!


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

I use my kindle for reading Once I learned how to use it they come out with the ipad I'm going to stick with my kindle I can down load books from the library and free books for pixel every day Have you read any of Vince Flynn
book?


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> Don't you have to have an apple computer to update the Ipad? If Ann doesn't have an Apple computer she won't be able to update her App's...etc... on an Ipad.
> Just a question.....


No, you don't! I have a PC and use my iPad independently from the computer. Actually I hardly use the computer any more except for things I would rather do with it. For now I email things I want to print to my computer, but will buy a new printer that I can use from the iPad. I really cannot live without the iPad. All of my knitting information including patterns and books is on it.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I have an old Kindle and LOVE it, but use it only for books, although some of the books are knitting/crochet ones. Almost all of the books were free. You just have to look daily to get the best deals and if you are at all interested (and they are free), get it! They might cost when you come back.
Our library loans books to Kindle owners, and you don't have to worry about returning. If I were getting one now, I would definitely get the Kindle Fire HDX. It does more than the older one and when browsing your "library" it shows the covers (in color), not just a name and author as mine does. Turn your wi-fi off except when you are using to save on your battery life.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

You go girl!!!!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Ms Sue said:


> I have an old Kindle and LOVE it,. Turn your wi-fi off except when you are using to save on your battery life.


I have an old Nook. I also extend the use of the battery by turning off the wi-fi. That is also called "putting it in airplane mode."

I love my Nook and use it for library books or really cheap books from Barnes&Noble. The books I buy are under $5, cheaper than some magazines.

I can read various books on my laptop too. That is good for when we lose electric power during a storm, etc. 
Rita in Raleigh


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a Kindle Fire and like it but you could also use any tablet kind of computer. It would be best if it can connect to wifi (which you can get from your cable or phone company. Get someone who understands wifi help with that. Another good side benefit is that you get more popular with you young grandchildren or great grandchildren. They love all the apps they can play.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Ann745 said:


> You have to have a provider plan with kindles and I-pads. You shouldn't need to connect either to your computer unless there is music or downloads on them that you want for your tablet. Also the 8.9 kindle is as large as other tablets, if not larger. You should visit a provider store to look at different ones.


What is a "provider plan" ? I have a Kindle and I don't have one.


----------



## ShirleeG (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a Kindle Fire HD and a Samsung Tablet. Love the Kindle because of the size and I can do anything on it that I can on the tablet. During a recent stay in the hospital I was able to read my e-mail,get on facebook,play words with friends and play my Pandora. The KIndle fits easily in my purse and comes in handy when I am sitting waiting at an appointment.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

RebeccaZ said:


> What is a "provider plan" ? I have a Kindle and I don't have one.


I think I know what you mean - like a phone.
No, I go anywhere there is wi-fi and download books, movies, games, etc.
No plan needed!


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello Luke from Kentucky, I have an iPad too. Do not know much about it, but like to know if you download Kindle books to iPad. I have the app for my library. Thanks Dorise


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

I think a Provider Plan relates to the wifi access you have.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Get an ipad - it does it all. Only had mine for a couple of months but it is just awesome. So clever.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dorise said:


> Hello Luke from Kentucky, I have an iPad too. Do not know much about it, but like to know if you download Kindle books to iPad. I have the app for my library. Thanks Dorise


Yes you can download the kindle app for I pPad.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note, and love it. My hubby asked what I wanted for my 60th birthday and I asked for a a tablet then decided on a note because of the size (similar size to a Kindle Fire), it was easier to carry, fits in my purse. Easier traveling with than a laptop. I have the knitting pro app which I can use to download knitting patterns, keep track of my needle sizes, yarn, etc. Also I can download books with the Kindle app. There are a lot of things I'm able to do with it and it's portable.


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

chrisw said:


> I think a Provider Plan relates to the wifi access you have.


However, if it's free wi-fi, you don't need a plan. Where I live, you can go into (or near!) any coffee shop or McDonald's and access their wi-fi. All free!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Between the two I would take an I pad as you can do more things with it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a Kindle Fire.
All I have on it is knit and crochet, and recipes!
I really love having it with me, if I am out and about knitting here or there, and come to a point where I need to make a decision about what is the best type of stitch to use next.....the Kindle will tell me!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I have my knitting machine manual on my kindle fire, as well as whatever pattern I am knitting on the run. my fire lives in my purse so I can read, knit, or play a game no matter where I am. My battery lasts a long time. I guess hubby charges it about once a week or so. I get free books from amazon as well as from the public library. mine is a "first" generation fire.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a regular Kindle (one of the first once) which I use to read books. I do still like paper books but sometimes a kindle is just more practical. I also have a Kindle Fire HDX with a larger screen that can be used like a computer and is in color. I like both and will be replacing my Kindle reader with a new one once it is released later on this month. 

The best thing for you might be to go to a store that sells all these devices and play a little to see what you like best.


----------



## spete73000 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm 71, have a Kindle. And ipad and love. Them for reading and especially knitting tutorials!


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

ptober said:


> Between the two I would take an I pad as you can do more things with it.


What can you do on an iPad you can't do on a Kindle?
Mine has books, mags, games, movies, Office Suite to store all documents, I can take pictures, movies, listen to music, download apps and make phone calls!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

When I got my first Kindle about 2 yrs ago, it was a Kindle Touch. I envisioned it being mainly for knitting. However, I quickly learned I don't like it for knitting reference books. I do have one on it, it just has never been my 'go to' for help. I agree w/you, I like my knitting ref books to be real books or be the internet. I used this one for reading exclusingly.

This past Christmas, I got myself a Kindle Fire HDX. I love it! I do use it for knitting reference/internet. I use it for playing games. I don't really read books on it. I go to my other kindle for book reading.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had a kindle for years but only use it for reading or listening to audio books. I have no more room in this tiny house for more books! I have donated hundreds to the public library for use and for their sales.
But I wouldn't use a kindle for anything that requires charts as they don't show up well, or for pictures. However, maybe the kindle fire is better at that.


----------



## smokey22 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have the Kindle HDX, 7 inch. I get books from my library free as well. I usually take my Kindle with me wherever I go as well. I charge my Kindle about 2 a week, I read quite a bit and I do play a couple of games on it as well. I haven't had it very long, so am still learning how to use it.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

My DH bought me a Kindle Fire for Christmas several years ago. I told him I had no idea what I would use it for. Well, I use it for everything, reading books, finding and keeping knitting patterns, playing games, researching on the internet, keeping my calendar. watching knitting tutorials on YouTube. He'd have to pry it out of my cold dead hands now and says I am "addicted" to it. I'm 63.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I have an iPad and really love it!! I get my books from library! Really neat device! Take pictures with phone and see them on iPad ! Looking up new patterns reading mail ! And. So much more!! My option would be the IPad!! Good luck with whatever choice u make!! I really enjoy mine!!!
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 3 Kindles. First was just an e-reader that I gave to my granddaughter. Next was this one, a 7" Fire. My last one is an 8.9" HD. All are wi-fi, with ads and I love 'em all! I also bought a Kocaso tablet pkg. from nomorerack.com. It's wi-fi and a great little back up. I read, store patterns, everything on all of them. If you're concerned about price, check out the kindles.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RebeccaZ said:


> What can you do on an iPad you can't do on a Kindle?
> Mine has books, mags, games, movies, Office Suite to store all documents, I can take pictures, movies, listen to music, download apps and make phone calls!


Depends on whether you have the basic Kindle or a Kindle Fire. They aren't the same thing. The best thing about the ordinary kindle is that it isn't backlit so is easier on the eyes.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ann, I have the Kindle Paperwhite and it's only good for books. This discussion has me thinking about other options to download, store, and use patterns, and there are so many to choose from.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

For Christmas 2012 I was given a Nexus 7 tablet (much to my surprise). I didn't ask for it and didn't really think I had a need for it. Now I'm not sure what I would do without it. I can't tell you the number of times I've sat here knitting while watching an instructional video. I can take it anywhere since it's small. I still prefer to hold a book for enjoyment reading but love, love, love the tablet.


----------



## schmelzb (Nov 4, 2013)

I use my Kindle Fire for my library and for Internet, but the sound is not too high for youtube videos. I can get KP on my Kindle when DH is on the laptop, but I go to computer when I want to save patterns and ideas. So I suggest you look into an iPad and see what other craftspersons suggest for the most out of the iPad! Happy Birthday and good luck getting the best present helpful for knitting!


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

When the Kindle first appeared, so I asked my four grown offspring to combine their Christmas gift to me into a Kindle. I have enjoyed it so very much. 
Soon, having one made me realize that the popularity of the E-Readers such as Kindle,Nook,etc., would seriously diminish my effort to sell my surplus of hardcover books on Amazon.com. Amazon soon made up tha loss to me by offering me a list in a daily newsletter via email of e-books either for free or for as little as 99 cents!

On top of that my, son the computer expert, installed two things on my pc that bring me free books (Project Gutenberg) and another program called Calibre E-Book manager that enable me to download some ebooks, free or otherwise, into the format I need, to read it on my Kindle or right on the computer screen. All Project Gutenberg books are free, because they are out of print. Some delightful items are available there. 
I have not used my Kindle for knitting because I save those patterns to a folder on the pc according to the type of pattern, from which I can print instructions as needed. I like to make notes as I knit, to keep track of progress, or make any adjustments, so a paper copy is good for this.
By the way, my Kindle is the original one, not the Kindle Fire. I have not tried the Kindle Fire yet, but many of my family do enjoy those, including some of the young children.

I love my Kindle. It now contains many e-books that were free, and very useful, such as Releasing Your Shoulders, an exercise guide that helps my stiff, sometimes painful shoulder, and other items related to health issues, as well as fiction, religious books from my favorite source, and cook-books. There are over 136 items currently on my Kindle. And I can hold it while reclining in bed, without strain on arthritic hands to manage weight or turn pages. 
I hope this information is useful to you.

Oh, yes, I still enjoy traditional books too. I have some special editions of classics that still bring me pleasure. 
Mrs. Mac

Maybe this information will help,


Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Really, why would she need a "younger" friend with her? Us old folks can be pretty smart too, you know!!!!!!
Another thing you can do with the Kindle or other eReader is download free books, both audio and visual, from your state library, free of charge, but find out first if your town library is connected to this offer. If so, all you need is a town library card. They offer hundreds of thousands of books!! I love to listen to the Amish books while knitting. 
BTW there is going to be a great cake show in Omaha in Aug of 2015 and it would sure be worth seeing! I am going to try to make it there from NH, but I"m not sure yet. I'm a retired cake decorator (50 years) and belong to an international Cake Club called ICES, which will be celebrating it's 40th year in Omaha! We have a convention and show in a different state each year. Most of the competitors on the Food Network are members and friends of mine. It's another very enjoyable and interesting hobby!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

If you go with Kindle, you might be interested in their prime service. For $80/year you can access lots of free movies and have free 3 day shipping on almost anything they sell. I have used this service for five years!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have the plain Kindle and love it. I live by the beach and go every weekend in the summer and the Kindle is great in the sunlight. The Kindle Fire is a different screen and is hard to see in sunlight. I do want an iPad and am waiting for my birthday to get one. Maybe I will try patterns on it.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ann745 said:


> If you go with Kindle, you might be interested in their prime service. For $80/year you can access lots of free movies and have free 3 day shipping on almost anything they sell. I have used this service for five years!


Ann, I love their Prime service. At first we thought it was so expensive, but what we have saved in shipping charges alone makes it worth it. The movies are an extra plus.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a kindle and an ipad. I use the ipad much more -the kindle comes into its own for holidays tho. Incidentally, I don't use either that much for knitting patterns-I prefer paper that allows me to scribble as I go along.


----------



## smokey22 (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't yet, however I have used it for quilting help. I quilt more than I knit but am learning to knit, so will probably use it for knitting as well


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a KINDLE FIRE HD and I love it! When you register it with Amazon you are automatically able to access the Kindle app store. And they have a great Knitting app that is FREE! There are tons of free apps that are available to you. My favorite thing about the Kindle Fire HD is that it is backlit so you can read a book or play a game in a darkened room without having to turn on a light. I got mine specifically for packing in my purse so that when I am called on to tend my grandchildren or end up somewhere waiting for someone I have my Kindle to keep me from going crazy. One thing I would say is don't go for the Hidden Object Games. The Kindle screen is not big enough for the graphics to show up to actually play this type of game. There is a game that is in the free offerings called ICE AGE VILLAGE and it is a blast. If your grandkids love the movies the game is fun to share with them. I have some classes that I have to watch on the internet. I found that I can pull them up on my Kindle and pause them while I apply the new info to the programs on my computer. That has made my life in learning so much easier! I LOVE MY KINDLE!


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello, I bought my mother a I pad just for this reason, books, patterns and surfing the net. I myself have a kindle and love it. She started to use it but liked the ease of my kindle so I returned it for the kindle. She loves it. I guess its just easier to learn than the ipad. Im just giving my 2cents worth. She's also 80 years old.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I love my Kindle, it is easy to use! I download free e books get on online etc I was not sure if I would like one ,however, I got one from mu husband for Christmas And I Love Love it ! Hope this helps you! Cindy


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a kindle fire, I use everyday. I read books, follow patterns, play games, let my kindle read to me while I knit, listen to pandora radio while I knit, check my e-mails, do facebook. But I also read books you hold in your hand, because you can share those with others. We share books in our woman's Bible Study group every Monday. So I would say yes for the Kindle Fire as well as books you hold in your hand.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I love books like you do, love to turn those pages. I only use my Kindle when traveling and don't enjoy reading on it as much as I do the real books. I'd skip the Kindle and go for the I-Pad or another tablet as they can do what a Kindle does plus so much more. I'm turning 72 soon and agree that the years fly by. Where did those middle-aged children come from when I feel so young? A very happy 80th birthday to you and many more to follow.
Ellie


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm always amazed at you older ladies and how technical you are using all methods of IT x I am 53 and got my kindle fire for Christmas off my hubby x now use it most days catching up with postings on kp, have downloaded a few free books and also use it to Google different topics. Wouldn't be without it now - could be a useful present for you x


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I got one of the 1st generation I pads. As they made newer I pads they changed their operating system to work better on those. So now it doesn't support the old ones very well. It just goes black several times a day and you have to start over. My husband researched the issue and there's nothing we can do to fix it. So when I decided to get a new tablet, I decided not to go with an I pad because I don't necessarily want to replace it every few years. For Christmas, I got a Nexus tablet. I love tablet computers! You can do anything with them and they're so portable. I can read e mails in my recliner. I can read books in bed , although I prefer real books also. Whichever one you choose, I highly recommend a tablet. Oh and you can get a kindle ap for whichever.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

No one has mentioned that the Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 also has a rear camera. Some really cool camera apps. You can also add your music, buy music. Photo attachments. Except for the phone, I can't think of anything else the I pad can do that the Kindle can't.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I use mine quite frequently. When I am in my easy chair knitting and I run into a question on the pattern or need to know how to make a particular stitch like joining in the round my handy Kindle is right by my side and all I have to do is enter my need and youtube answers my questions. It sure saves me from having to put down my work and go into the bedroom to look it up on my PC.
I can carry my Kindle in my purse when we go out and if my husband goes into the tool store I can sit and enjoy a book that I have downloaded on my Kindle. I didn't think I could ever get used to not having a paper and print book (and I do still enjoy them) but the Kindle is so easy to transport. I love it. Lou


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

You can download ebooks to your current computer using one of the free ebook software programmes like (drumroll) Kindle or Calibre, which is excellent. Using this latter programme you can convert between all the different ebook formats. You don't need an actual Kindle. 

I have a real Kindle, with the matt screen for easy reading and black and white only and don't like it for reference books with pictures even though I love it for reading. The ebook you're talking about may have colour so you'd need a more modern Kindle fire type tablet and may just as well use your usual computer.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am 57 and I have a Kindle Fire HD. I love it for the fact that it is very portable, much lighter than my Nextbook tablet computer. I love the free books I can get for it everyday from Book Bub. In fact I was considering taking my tablet computer with me when I go to the AHS National Convention in June. I decided not to take the tablet, instead I will be taking the Kindle. The reason for this is the Kindle will fit in the day bag I am taking that will carry my phone, wallet , camera charging cords and bottle of water. I bet you will love the Kindle Fire if you get one.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have an ereader, but find that the patterns I have on there are very slow in coming up when I want to 'turn' a page. Don't have an ipad, but friends who have one swear by them. I would go for an ipad as well. My ereader was a gift so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

I live on my Kindle...besides books I can look up patterns on numerous sites,I go on Facebook religiously and check my email. I am leaving for Italy in 2 weeks and have even been keeping an eye on the currency exchange rate on my Kindle. I would be lost without it and so would my sister.


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

You can,even buy a keyboard for the Kindle. It is synced up with Bluetooth and it is magnetic so it sticks to the inside of my Kindle case.. great!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

I have an 8.9" Kindle HDX Fire & love it! I now use it more than my laptop. I haven't installed any knitting apps because I don't know which ones would be ideal to own. The screen resolution is outstanding! I bought the Poetic slimline case for it & paid $18.95 which was a lot less expensive than the Origami case for $44.95.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> O.M.G. Now I am thoroughly confused. Kindle, Kindle Fire (I was looking at Kindle Paperwhite but so far no one has mentioned that one), Fire hd, tablet, IPad, Mixmaster, Hoover (oh, I guess no one mentioned those but I don't use those anymore, either).....I do have a smart phone but haven't figured out much on that. I know it has a camera and I should always have it with me so that if I get into an accident I can prove that it wasn't my fault. Actually, my DH does the driving because he never learned to knit.


I'm sorry if I repeat something someone else said. This was up to 14 pages of comments, and I don't want to read through them all.

I used a tablet with an app for books, and didn't like it. I could only read for a little while and then my eyes were not happy.

I thought I only liked books. But I got a Kindle paperwhite recently and love it. It's so much easier to read without a book that keeps trying to snap shut!

I've gone to a restaurant and eaten my meal while reading, and it's easy and comfortable. Then I'll sit and relax for a bit while knitting and reading and finishing my drink.

I was worried that the light in the paperwhite would be as annoying as the tablet. But, as an artist, I've used technologies similar to what was described for the paperwhite. I needn't have worried. The lighting is aimed at the image, not into your eyes, and it's very comfortable. It's so comfortable that I'm reading a lot more. The page does not look like it's lit. it just looks easy to read. Then, I walk into an area that's more dimly lit, and it's still easy to read.

You can load PDFs onto it, so you can put your patterns on it. I haven't done this because I've been busy knitting my own patterns. By my own patterns, I mean things that I designed, so I know how they work. Most of them I'm in the process of test knitting, so it's not written, yet.

That isn't much help, is it?


----------



## Setz03 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have her Ebook! It is wonderful. I have an iPad and a nookHD, but I downloaded the Ebook to my nookHD. As long as you have the kindle HD, and not the black/white screen kindle, it should work fine.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

kerriwg said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note, and love it. My hubby asked what I wanted for my 60th birthday and I asked for a a tablet then decided on a note because of the size (similar size to a Kindle Fire), it was easier to carry, fits in my purse. Easier traveling with than a laptop. I have the knitting pro app which I can use to download knitting patterns, keep track of my needle sizes, yarn, etc. Also I can download books with the Kindle app. There are a lot of things I'm able to do with it and it's portable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I got mine for my birthday in August (as well as 2 new knees!) and couldn't agree more!


----------



## psknits (Jan 14, 2014)

I find the Kindle more comfortable to read in bed but really like my ipad for "investigating" plus one can download magazines via Zinio for free.

Pauline


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

My kids have bought me both a kindle and an I-pad, I use the I-pad all the time.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I love my Kindle Fire. Here is why:
Books from Kindle Free Books or next to nothing. Bibles, dictionaries.
Skype with family.
Email - Send and receive.
Games.
Lessons and You Tube Videos. Have learned so many new stitches and other things via my Kindle.
Camera.
Address book.
Recipies.
And probably a whole more. Easy to carry and easy to operate.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

papyrina said:


> Instead of buying one,you could down load kindle for computer and see if you like it,if you do then buy one.
> I love my kindle but the screen would be too small for me to enjoy a pattern,although i read like crazy on it and so much easier to hold in bed than a book,once you get used to it.


I've had the Kindle Fire HD for about a year now and I do NOT like it and as a result have not made near the wide-ranging use of it that others have. I love the concept -- and do use it, but I find it really klunky to use. It took me forever to be able to ALMOST reliably select text to highlight. It just wouldn't work for me. I'd hold my finger over the word I wanted to highlight, and hold it there and hold it there, and .... try again. And try again. And finally, almost as if by accident, it would let me highlight the word(s) I wanted to. Sometimes I have to work almost that hard to simply bookmark a page. Bringing up the top and bottom of the screen menus requires a similar effort. And so forth and so on. I've found NOTHING about it easy or even that intuitive or even user-friendly.

Too, the battery is annoyingly short-lived, AFAIC. And I want for the Kindle the same thing that's available on the PC version, which is the ability to group my books into groups or categories of my choosing.

In short, it's been WORK to use it at all.

So I'm not a fan. Early on I decided I'd have been better off with a smartphone. My husband went that route and he's for the most part quite happy with his Samsung.

I know you'll do great with whatever you choose. You'll have to come back to this thread and let us know! Good luck!


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I have the Kindle Fire 2 generation and I love it. I mostly use it to watch movies, my husband uses it for facebook and anything else you can do on the internet. I can read books on it but I am old fashioned and I enjoy holding my books and feeling the pages. Of course, if you are reading a book with 1000 pages it does get heavy. Happy birthday. Eloise


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I don't know much about the Kindle but I have an iPad I use for looking for patterns, to find knitting help videos and pretty much everything I would use a laptop or desktop PC to do. The iPad fits in my project bag for when knitting on the go and I always have it within arms reach when knitting at home. Hope this helps


I have an iPad also, and I agree wholeheartedly. I would be so lost without it! I have the CB STH ebook on mine. Also use it for:
KnittingParadise of course
Ravelry
Knitting stores like KnitPicks and WEBS for needles and yarn
Free patterns from manufacturers' web sites
KnitFreedom.com - Liat Gat is my hero!
GoodReader app for storing, marking up and using patterns
Bible app at church
Audio bible apps to listen to at night
Email
Sending and receiving pictures from friends and family
Kindle app for ebooks with lots of free books from Amazon.com
Nook app for my Nook ebooks
Audible for books to listen to while knitting
Skype app for video calls
Facebook
Instant info about whatever I want to know about
Netflix for movies
Texting messages instead of leaving them on voicemail
PBS.org for reruns of their tv series (think Downton Abbey)
Etc, etc, etc. These are just the ones I could think of off the top of my head.
The fun you can have with an iPad is only limited by your imagination!!!


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I love love love my iPad Mini! I have a Kindle app and an iBook app for free or cheap book downloads. I can also have tons of knitting patterns on it. Internet and YouTube are handy for a quick refresher on how to do a stitch etc. It's small enough to go in my purse. That way I even have about 1000 pictures of my grandchildren with me too! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Go for a Kindle Fire. Color, send email and lots of other stuff not to mention downloading lots of books, some of them needlecraft.

Barbara who loves her Kindle Fire


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


Age is just a number. I keep wondering who that old person that keeps staring back at me in the mirror. 

I own 2 Kindles and I love them. However, you may be better served if you ask your husband for a standing tablet and put a Kindle reader on it. One option is the Kindle Fire, but any good tablet will work. You must decide which operating system you want. 
I have a Microsoft Surface. It has a Kindle reader on it and it comes with Microsoft Office. It comes in 2 flavors the RT and the Pro. The pro is a computer and the RT is a bit more limited in the programs and applications it will run. 
You can also get an Android tablet. It probably will not run Microsoft applications but will run things that are on Android phones. I'm thinking of getting one to play some games. 
There are also IPads. I'm not sure what they do, as I consider them over priced and I'm no fan of Apple.

Tablets are a bit larger than Kindles but still very portable and you can purchase stands and covers to hold them in almost any position. My Surface RT has a keyboard and a built in stand. The keyboard comes off and I can put it on a stand in my kitchen to read my recipes.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an iPad (courtesy of my children) and an iPod (also courtesy of my children) and a PC. I use my iPad as often as, if not more than, my PC. E books can be purchased for an iPad making it as convenient for reading as a Kindle but with the capabilities of a computer. I'd ask for an iPad...you'll love it and....Happy 80th Birthday!! And many more!


----------



## Amma B (Sep 30, 2013)

I won a kindle a few years ago and i absolutely LOVE it. i just bought a kindle fire for the color and i like that one too, You can put ALOT of books on them and it onlytakes up the space of a small thin book. get one you will love it!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


Yes. I have a Kindle HDX. For some reason I can't post pics here from my Mac Book Pro. iPhotos drives my SPOD crazy and puts my computer down for hours. I haven't the time or patience to de-bug iPhoto. So I take my pics for here on my Kindle and send them that way.

You can see my latest photos from my Kindle the 2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loops sock thread.

You can save almost anything in a Kindle. I have an app ( on my cell phone for creating hats) that I'll move to my Kindle.

Amazon has do many free books you'll never have to pay for books again. If you get Amazon Prime for $79/year you can watch a lot of movies, documentaries, Downtown Abbey, Nova, etc. I love taking my Kindle to bed with me.

I have a great cover. It's magnetic and has a great stand so you could follow right along with your pattern

If you have a hot spot in your house you can connect to the internet and watch You Tube videos also to learn knitting techniques.

The Kindle HDX is north of $300 but I love it. It's my 3rd Kindle.

I have cook books (free) on there, patterns, apps, magazines. National Geographic is beautiful on there and cheaper than the news stand as is Reader's Digest.

I think you'll love it.


----------



## LindaIg (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, I do. But I use my Android tablet with 3G/4G more. Connection all the time to get patterns or videos. And, you can read books as well. Go for a 7" tablet and you'll have it all. (I'm partial to Samsung.)
Linda


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Love my kindle!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I have a Kindle Fire and bought my husband the larger one as he also has macular degeneration and can enlarge the print to suit him. He uses his to keep track of sports events. Mostly audio ballgames. The Cubs, to be exact. He does his reading from his old Kindle and does not use the new one for that. He can read from the old one longer than the new one. The newer one needs to be recharged every night. I just want to add that he will be 100 years old on May 1st.
> 
> Good luck, you can do it too.


May God continue to Bless you both


----------



## waquilter (Mar 5, 2014)

YES! I use my kindle for knitting help. I got the fire HDX with an Otter box which stands it up nicely to knit or read by. I love it.


----------



## jan Hughes (Nov 3, 2012)

I love books too but when on holiday I can read up to 4 books a week. I am shortly off on holiday for 5 weeks and my luggage allowance precludes me from taking enough books to last me. I already had a tablet with a kindle app but found that it was difficult to read in direct sun, so I bought a second hand kindle and it is great. It is smaller than a book and holds hundreds of books. I have downloaded about 30 books so far including recipe books, diet books and of course knitting books. I say "go for it". They are not expensive to buy. Mine cost £30 second hand, the price of 5 books!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I love my Kindle Fire HD. Initially bought it for travel abroad, so didn't have to lug my laptop around and get it in and out my bag at security. Mainly wanted it to check e mails and Skype as I already had Sony E Reader. Now I use my Kindle for everything, except reading in the bath!!!!
I would say go for it, they are so easy to use. No problem with battery running out, just recharge every night. Only discovered one downside, my 3 yr old granddaughter managed to find and buy a Fireman Sam game for her little brother!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


One thing I forgot to tell you is that with the new Kindle Fire you can push the Mayday button and "talk" to a support tech. I didn't know how to "name" my new Fire and he told me how.

BTW I named it Seagull. You go to the Amazon website to find free books or other sites you sign up for and just order your books and voila they are transmitted to your kindle in seconds.

BTW many out of print books are free. i.e. the classics. Huck Finn, Pride and Prejudice etc. Maybe not those two in particular but you get my drift. I say go for it.

Cloud computing too. Store your excess stuff in the cloud.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Love my Kindle. If I don't know the definition of a word, I can highlight it and look it up right there. You can bookmark it. I can highlight parts of a book that are interesting to me if I want to look back on it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AudreyD said:


> Love my Kindle. If I don't know the definition of a word, I can highlight it and look it up right there. You can bookmark it. I can highlight parts of a book that are interesting to me if I want to look back on it.


And no turning down the page to remember where you left off. When you come back to your book the Kindle remembers where you were.

And the HDX is so light. Weight just a few ounces. I have dropped mine in that cover I have without problems.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

All books you buy are stored in the cloud. Only when you read one is it actually on your device. That is why it doesn't get bogged down from too much data. It is really a nifty little package as far as tablets go!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann745 said:


> All books you buy are stored in the cloud. Only when you read one is it actually on your device. That is why it doesn't get bogged down from too much data. It is really a nifty little package as far as tablets go!


No my books are on my carousel. I can move them to the cloud if I want to. I have over a hundred books in my carousel, as well as apps, games, mags etc.


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

I also in my 70's and not computer savvy, LOVE LOVE LOVE my Kindle. Have knitted 35years and can't believe how much I've learned with my Kindle. I have bought about six for grandchildren and am thinking about the newest one out for a GD starting college. Have a blessed day.


----------



## babsworld (Mar 5, 2014)

How do you block a hat. Mine look a little bumpy. I know how to block flat piece but this rounded.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

isn't it amazing how one day you wake up and you are THERE???? tablets seem to be very handy things......might want to consider getting one. You may even find you like it very much!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought a new laptop last night- going to try and learn how to download all knitting patterns to a flash from my iPad. The laptop came with The Kindle app on it already


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

babsworld said:


> How do you block a hat. Mine look a little bumpy. I know how to block flat piece but this rounded.


A cantaloupe could work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am 70 years old and I am on my second Kindle. My DH gave me my first Kindle and I liked it. I purchased my second Kindle because it has a camera and is HD. That being said, I like my Kindle. I download patterns send patterns to my Kindle. Download and read books, some free and some I buy. I have knitting books on my Kindle also.I am able to read my email and go on line. I just purchased a book on enterlac knitting and i am using it to learn enterlac.. For me I would not give up my Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I love my Samsung Tab which has the Kindle app on it. I can use it to read books, or for anything internet related. I get books free from BookBub email or check them out from my library.

It costs less than the iPad, but your lovely hubby would probably spring for an iPad which may have more knitting apps available.

It's great for watching videos, especially when I get stuck and need to know how to knit a certain stitch. I can also watch Craftsy classes on it, or TV when I'm sewing, or listen to music, etc.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I had two nooks. Son bought me nood Hd. Wonderful!


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I've had a Kindle forever and hardly ever use it. Now, KP has given me the best idea! All of the patterns I collect from KP can e moved to Kindle and accessed wherever I happen to be. Thanks so much for everyone's ideas.


----------



## missmama j (Jan 23, 2014)

I have an ipad with the kindle app on it...love it.. Happy birthday


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I have similar feelings about books vs Kindle. Perhaps you can find a way to bookmark videos so that you can keep a reference list of them on your computer. YouTube also as a "Favorites" option that I use whenever I come across a video that I think worth saving.



Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I like books. Real books. The kind with actual pages you could turn down if you were the sort of person who abuses pages like that. The kind of pages that hold cookie crumbs between them if you didn't brush the off carefully.
> 
> So I have not purchased a Kindle. Instead, I go to the library every few days or so. I don't buy books because I don't need even more things cluttering up my house, taking up space that might be better used for yarn.
> 
> ...


I love books too. I also love my Kindle Fire as well as my very early generation Kindle. One of the things I like most about them is that I can access the public library from my computer (or Kindle Fire) and just download the books I want to read. Our libary also sends an e-mail alert when a book which is on hold for me becomes avaiable. I tease my husband all the time that I have been to the library and back, not gotten out of my dressing gown or put on shoes, all before he gets up in the morning.

In the last year or so, I have started downloading the knitting magazines I am interested in rather than buying a hard copy. It is cheaper and I can browse through them no matter where I am. I have found a nice savings by doing this.

I am teaching myself two socks on one needle right now and using a books a bought for my kindle. It is going well and is interesting, but think I will stick with my DP's for socks but at least I know understand the concept.

I am almost 65 and can't say enough about my Kindles. Finally, I can tuck either in my purse and always have a stack of magazines or books ready to pull out and read. You will love it. AND, nothing stops you from still buying books to satisfy those senses too. Good luck in your decision making.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I love my kindle fire use it for everything. Even down load patterns and knit from it


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

afoster said:


> This is just my personal opinion so just take it for what it's worth. I have several. I loved my first one, but it was strictly books, no internet, but it connected to Amazon to be able to get books. After 2 years, I wanted a new one so gave the old to my sister.
> 
> Next I bought a Kindle Fire. I have never been more displeased with anything in my life. The only way it will hook up is with WiFi. I don't have a good WiFi at home so it's practically useless and the battery life of the Fire is not good either. I still have my other Kindle and use it a lot. I had also purchased an older one from a friend and gave it to my cousin. I actually go on Amazon and get free books for all of us.
> I recently bought a Pantec tablet for my husband for $30 from AT&T store. It does the same or more than the Kindle Fire, I have a Kindle App on it to read the books and it was cheaper. It also uses WiFi but it's just like my cell phone and will connect the same as the phone. I like it too. I even have put some patterns on my phone as adobe files and refer to them when I'm knitting.
> ...


You must have got a dud.. I'd contact Amazon about it. I have a Kindke Fire HD and live it and the battery last for ages.. I watch movies on mine also


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I wouldn't. Kindle apps are from Android and they don't have many apps. I use an I pad myself. Does everything I need.


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my kindle and would be lost without it. I have a Kindle HD and use it for everything. The only downside, you can see it if you are out in the sunlight. 

I have a bright cover for my Kindle so it is not as easy to misplace. I also like the fact that I prop it up in bed at night time and when I fall asleep, it will shut itself off automatically after a period of time.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

As you can tell, most everyone is into the tech toys.....me too. I love my I-
Pad. I deliberated between a Kindle and an I- pad when I bought mine ane I made the right choice for me. Use it every day. There are tons of free apps for knitting use and for a million other things,


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

pmarch said:


> I wouldn't. Kindle apps are from Android and they don't have many apps. I use an I pad myself. Does everything I need.


I have an Android app to create hats on my cellphone. I believe Android has enough apps to keep most everyone happy for a long time. I have a tides app, my bank, AMEX, world clock, money exchange etc. I love my Kindle Fire HD because of the cover for one thing. It's magnetic and the Kindle sticks to it nicely. The stand is great to sit up. I love it also for the camera. And my APPLE MAC BOOK PRO has a serious bug in it and I can up load pics here. Have to take them with my Kindle and use it to put on this website. Sometimes when I can't get on my MAC because of the spod I'll get out my Kindle Fire HD and use that as a computer.

Also, get a stylus, I have fat fingers and find I don't have the magic touch sometimes to tap what I want. LOL.. I haven't used the cloud yet. Gotta research that.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I LOVE my Kindle to knit with. I CNN scroll to the place on the pattern, magnify it and it is backlit so I can read it easier. Also can follow YouTube knit alongside.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Android keeps adding apps daily. My son is a computer whiz and said he would go kindle if he hadn't already gone all Apple. He was very impressed by Kindles high resolution and its many capabilities. Don't slam what you haven't tried. Good luck in choosing the right ereader for you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ann745 said:


> Android keeps adding apps daily. My son is a computer whiz and said he would go kindle if he hadn't already gone all Apple. He was very impressed by Kindles high resolution and its many capabilities. Don't slam what you haven't tried. Good luck in choosing the right ereader for you.


The nice thing about the Kindle is you can do so much more than just read. I'll be watching Suits tomorrow night. Love that series. Watch Mr. Selfridge. Hope that's coming back soon. So many Nova episodes. etc. Amazon Prime is cheaper than Netfilx.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazon is raising the price of the Prime accounts from 79.00 to 99.00 in the next few months. according to the news I heard on television a few minutes ago.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Amazon is raising the price of the Prime accounts from 79.00 to 99.00 in the next few months. according to the news I heard on television a few minutes ago.


I heard about that 6 months ago.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I got my notice today on the increase. I do not have a problem with it. I enjoy the free shipping and receiving my packages in 3 days. Their packages are never torn up and they go out of their way to provide great customer satisfaction.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

When I looked at all that I purchased from Amazon last year I agree with Ann745, the free shipping, careful packaging, and fast delivery far outweights the price increase.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Amazon is raising the price of the Prime accounts from 79.00 to 99.00 in the next few months. according to the news I heard on television a few minutes ago.


Yeppers on Feburary 21 2015. I have lots of other things to worry about before then. Like is it gonna SNOW again?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeppers on Feburary 21 2015. I have lots of other things to worry about before then. Like is it gonna SNOW again?


We were lucky - only got 11 inches of snow yesterday; 13 degrees below zero last night.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> We were lucky - only got 11 inches of snow yesterday; 13 degrees below zero last night.


You can keep it. Consider it my christmas, birthday present to you.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You can keep it. Consider it my christmas, birthday present to you.


Uh, thank you? Really, I am so sick of the cold and snow.supposed to warm up to the 30's by next week. Wow.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Uh, thank you? Really, I am so sick of the cold and snow.supposed to warm up to the 30's by next week. Wow.


You're having a heat wave. A tropical heat wave. Should I put that in " "'s?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You're having a heat wave. A tropical heat wave. Should I put that in " "'s?


My umbrella drink is ready and waiting


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> My umbrella drink is ready and waiting


Yeah rub it in.LOL


----------

